# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی كاردانی فرش

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ی كاردانی فرش






دیباچه:


تا  چندی پیش در ایران به هنر بسیار ظریف و زیبا‎ی فرش تنها به صورت یک حرفه  نگاه می‎شد؛ هنری که نسل به نسل به صورت سنتی و استاد- شاگردی منتقل  می‎گردید. به عبارت دیگر کمتر کسی در این زمینه مطالعه، تحقیق و پژوهش  انجام داده بود و یک مرکز دانشگاهی  برای آموزش، حفظ و حراست و پیشرفت این هنر اصیل ایرانی و سرمایه ملی وجود  نداشت. اما خوشبختانه در دهه هفتاد به همت وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری،  رشته کارشناسی  فرش در برخی از دانشکده‎های هنر مراکز آموزش عالی ارائه گردید؛ رشته‎ای که  می‎تواند موجب رشد و اعتلای هنر و صنعت فرش کشورمان گردد.در این رشته  دانشجو درباره تاریخچه فرش، جامعه شناسی فرش، انواع بافت، ابزار بافت،  طراحی، رنگ و الیاف فرش اطلاعات لازم را به دست می‎آورد. برای مثال، در فرش  دستی سه نوع الیاف طبیعی پشم، ابریشم و نخ به کار می‎رود که دانشجوی کارشناسی  فرش، با این الیاف و نحوه تکنولوژی هر یک از آنها به صورت علمی آشنا  می‎شود؛ یعنی ریسندگی و رنگرزی این الیاف را می‎آموزد. همچنین دانشجوی این  رشته با فرش‎های مناطق مختلف جغرافیای ایران که از نظر الیاف، بافت، طرح و  رنگ متفاوت است، آشنا می‎گردد. البته لازمه کسب این دانش، اطلاع از  جامعه‎شناسی نقاط مختلف ایران است. برای مثال، در قالی کاشان بیشتر از  رنگ‎های قرمز و سرمه‎ای استفاده می‎شود. اما در قالی تبریز رنگ‎های بژ، کرم ومسی کاربرد دارد و این تفاوت رنگ به دلیل تفاوت محیطی و جغرافیایی شهرها و مناطق یاد شده است.در کل رشته کارشناسی  فرش دارای پنج گرایش مرمت و تکمیل، طراحی، رنگرزی بافت و سایر زیر  انداز‎ها است. که گرایش مرمت و تکمیل بیشتر به تکنولوژی فرش می‎پردازد؛  یعنی دانشجو با الیاف، رنگ، رنگرزی شیمیایی و سنتی، انواع بافت، دارکشی  فرش، انواع گره ( که نماد فرش است)، نحوه حفظ کیفیت و ابعاد فرش و مرمت فرش  آشنا می‎شود و در گرایش‎ طراحی، دانشجو درباره انواع مختلف نقش‎های  قالی‎های ایرانی اطلاعات گسترده‎تری به دست می‎آورد و درباره طراحی قالی و  تا حدودی گلیم آموزش می‎بیند.در گرایش رنگرزی دانشجو با نحوه رنگرزی  شیمیایی و سنتی آشنا می‎شود و در زمینه شیمی تجزبه، تکنولوژی رنگ و شیمی و  تکنولوژی مواد رنگرزی اطلاعاتی به دست می‎آورد. در گرایش بافت نیز دانشجو  به طور تخصصی‎تر به بافت قالی می‎پردازد و انواع گره‎ها و بافت‎ قالی را  آموزش می‎بیند. در گرایش سایر زیر اندازها نیز دانشجو بافت گلیم، سوماک،  زیلو، گبه و سایر زیرانداز‎ها را آموزش می‎بیند و با نحوه مرمت گلیم،  جغرافیا و نقوش نمادهای گلیم و سایر زیراندازهای سنتی ایران آشنا می‎شود.



توانایی‎های لازم :


دانشجوی این رشته باید فردی خلاق، نوآور و علاقه‎مند به هنر و صنعت فرش باشد. دانشجویی که بدون هدف رشته کارشناسی  فرش را انتخاب کرده باشد، پس از فارغ‎التحصیلی جـایـگاهی در صـنعت فـرش  نـخواهـد داشت، در نقطه مـقابل نـیز دانشجویانی هستند که با علاقه و پشتکار  بسیار به این رشته آمده‎اند و به دنبال آموزش و بهبود کیفیت هنر فرش هستند  و قدم‎های موثری نیز در این زمینه برداشته‎اند.همچنین کارشناس  فرش باید از تاریخ هنرهای دستی و بومی، بخصوص هنر فرش‌بافی آگاهی داشته  باشد وبه یاری ذوق هنری، طرح‎هایی ارائه دهد که هم از اصالت بومی و هم از  نوآوری برخوردار باشد.



موقعیت شغلی در ایران :


در  کشور ما، هیچ کالایی از نظر ارزش افزوده مشابه فرش نیست. زیرا از یک سو،  مواد اولیه فرش در ایران تهیه می‎شود و از سوی دیگر، فرش دست‎بافت ایرانی  در بازارهای جهانی دارای ارزش مادی بسیار زیادی است.به همین دلیل در حال  حاضر، بسیاری از مراکز خصوصی و دولتی  هستند که به دنبال فارغ‎التحصیلان این رشته می‎گردند که در زمینه طرح، رنگ  و بافت مهارت و خلاقیت داشته باشند. عده‎ای از فارغ‎التحصیلان نیز به  عنوان مشاور بازرگانان فرش فعالیت می‎کنند یا خودشان در زمینه تولید فرش یا  صادرات فرش سرمایه‎گذاری کرده و در این زمینه فعالیت می‎کنند و بالاخره  تعداد قابل توجهی نیز این هنر را در مراکز کار و دانش آموزش می‎دهند.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


دروس مشترک در گرایش‌های مختلف فرش :


شیمی  عمومی، هندسه نقوش در هنرهای سنتی ایران، هنر در تمدن اسلامی، آشنایی  باهنر در تاریخ، کارگاه طراحی پایه، تاریخ فرش، عکاسی، جامعه‌شناسی فرش،  آشنایی با هنرهای سنتی ایران، کارگاه بافت قالی، شناخت و ارزیابی فرش  دست‌بافت، اصول رنگرزی، کارگاه طراحی سنتی، آشنایی با مواد اولیه و ابزار،  کارگاه مرمت و نگهداری قالی، کنترل کیفی استانداردهای فرش، پژوهش در فرش  ایران، جغرافیای فرش، سیر تحول و تطور نقوش و نمادها در هنرهای سنتی، علوم  الیاف، ریسندگی، زیبایی‌شناسی فرش ایران، اقتصاد فرش ایران.


دروس تخصصی گرایش طراحی :


کارگاه  طراحی گلیم و سایر زیراندازها، بررسی طرح‌ها و نقوش قالی ایران، کارگاه  طراحی قالی، کارگاه نگارگری، کارگاه رنگ و نقطه، شناخت انواع مختلف نقوش  قالی‌های ایرانی .


دروس تخصصی گرایش مرمت و تکمیل :


آشنایی  با اصول غبارگیری و شستشوی فرش، بررسی طرح‌ها و نقوش قالی ایران، کارگاه  بافت گلیم، کارگاه بافت قالی، مرمت و نگهداری گلیم و سایر زیراندازها، مرمت  قالی، شناخت مواد ویژه مرمت قالی، کارگاه رنگرزی سنتی، کارگاه رنگرزی  شیمیایی


دروس تخصصی گرایش رنگرزی:


کارگاه  رنگرزی سنتی، کارگاه رنگرزی شیمایی، شیمی تجزیه و آزمایشگاه، شیمی و  تکنولوژی مواد رنگرزی و آزمایشگاه تکنولوژی رنگ، فیزیک الیاف و آزمایشگاه.


دروس تخصصی گرایش سایر زیراندازها:


کارگاه  بافت گلیم،‌کارگاه بافت سوماک، کارگاه بافت زیلو، کارگاه بافت گلیم‌های یک  رو، کارگاه بافت گبه‌ و سایر قالی‌های ایلیاتی، کارگاه بافت طراحی گلیم و  سایر زیراندازها، کارگاه مرمت و تکمیل انواع گلیم و سایر زیراندازها،  جغرافیای گلیم و سایر زیراندازها، بررسی نقوش ونمادها در گلیم و سایر  زیراندازهای سنتی ایران، پژوهش در نقش و رنگ گلیم و سایر زیراندازهای  ایران.

*

----------


## bahar94

*خیلی ممنون بابت این پستتون.اگه یه اطلاعاتی هم راجع به مراکز پذیرش بخصوص اگر مکاتبه ای و یا غیر حضوری هم بدین خیلی خوب میشه.باز هم ممنون.*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*گفتم شاید علاقه مند داشته باشه این هم یکی از نمونه های تولید ما.106 (358).bmp

این "پس از باران" با این کد بندی و رنگ آمیزی اختصاصی برا شرکت خودمونه.خیلی طرح های متنوع هم کار کرده ایم .فکر کنم برا گرایش طراحی باید آموزش عالی یه دکترا به ما بده بد نیس.*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*تعداد رنگش 84 تا.خداییش در آوردن همچین طرح هایی با این تعداد رنگ اساسی کار میبره.شما بایستی برای چنین طرحی تعداد رنگ رو از 500-600 هزار طرح برسونی به این تعداد.این کد بندی هم یه شاهکار نوظهور هنر بکر آذربایجانه.*

----------

